# Bowtech RPM 360 Review



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I'm back from the ATA Show and as soon as I jumped on AT I see a lot of people making false speculations about this bow. I shot the RPM multiple times on Monday and Tuesday. First off this does not feel like a speed bow. The draw cycle smoothly builds up the first 3 or 4 inches then the draw cycle turns into a draw that is smoother than the Experience. Its a very level cycle with no hump at the beginning or end. It also does not want to rip once you get out of the valley like the Insanity does. It has a standard OB valley. The shot feels like the Invasion. Just a pinch of buzz that can be taken out with a good stabilizer. This does not feel like a speed bow in any way. It is in my opinion a speed Experience. Very quiet as well. It will be fun to see everyone's true review in a month or so once they start arriving in shops.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice review.


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the review.....I am looking forward to shooting one as well.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm very satisfied with my Invasion. But... That RPM looks like it could take it's place in the near future.

I'm waiting on the reviews also.

The Experience was to close to the Invasion (but heavier) to make a change.

If I can get 20 more fps out of my FMJ's, I would invite that into my hunting for sure.

Good insight on your review.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

From watching the videos of the bow being shot, it dosent look like it's as aggressive as a 360ibo bow typically is. When Ike shot it, it looked pretty smooth to me. The thing I noticed the most is how quiet it is. I think bowtech hit a huge homerun with that bow. In every way. It's worth the tad bit of extra weight if it's as rigid as they say. Thanks for the quick review from someone who has had bow in hand. I look forward to shooting it!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

This seams to be a very uniform review which is great! I am amp'd to shoot one. Only bummer is I am hearing there may be some signifigant dealys in shipping??


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rutjunky said:


> From watching the videos of the bow being shot, it dosent look like it's as aggressive as a 360ibo bow typically is. When Ike shot it, it looked pretty smooth to me. The thing I noticed the most is how quiet it is. I think bowtech hit a huge homerun with that bow. In every way. It's worth the tad bit of extra weight if it's as rigid as they say. Thanks for the quick review from someone who has had bow in hand. I look forward to shooting it!


I didn't shoot it but I stood right next to a few guys who did. I will say this.....it was quiet to the point that I couln't quite believe it. SUPER quiet. Bowtech is probably going to clean up with the competition on this bow.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm definitely going to shoot it before I buy a new bow. I like what I've heard so far, even if it is from the BowTech groupies.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been reading much of the same opinion on the RPM. Smooth draw and quiet. 

If that bow hits it's IBO, it should be one heck of a good seller. 

Happy Shooting. 

Skeet.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I will be driving right by the Bowtech factory in oregon today or tomorrow on my way north for work. I will probably stop off and shoot this bow if they have it there hangin on the rack. They should because it is the actual factory after all. 
Just need a bit of time to write up a decent informative review. Heck I write detailed reports for a living so one more is fine. 
Kevin


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Smooth, ample valley and ultra quiet were all traits that I liked about it.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Buxndiverdux said:


> I'm definitely going to shoot it before I buy a new bow. I like what I've heard so far, even if it is from the BowTech groupies.



FWIW....I have never owned a Bowtech but this bow is going to make noise with speed freaks for sure if it is as fast as they say it is.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

It's a Bad Arse bow for sure! Can't wait to get mine! Shot it several times at the show and love it! Was expecting a much harsher draw than what it has... was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have one on order for the wife in 50lbs, I can't get it for myself due to my longer draw but from the videos of the draw and some of the reviews it seem like a great bow. I just hope the wife can pull it at maxed out limbs. She can pull her elite answer with no problems for 30 shots.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

What is the MSRP?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice review.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I've been reading much of the same opinion on the RPM. Smooth draw and quiet.
> 
> *If that bow hits it's IBO*, it should be one heck of a good seller.
> 
> ...


I agree and that's what I'm waiting to see.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

sightpin said:


> What is the MSRP?


$999, probably see it for $949 most places


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

elkbow69 said:


> I will be driving right by the Bowtech factory in oregon today or tomorrow on my way north for work. I will probably stop off and shoot this bow if they have it there hangin on the rack. They should because it is the actual factory after all.
> Just need a bit of time to write up a decent informative review. Heck I write detailed reports for a living so one more is fine.
> Kevin


Take some pics of the camo versions !!!!
I just got back from the Army base bowshop and told em to order a Lefty camo 360........


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm waiting to shoot the rpm myself. Should have a few coming soon. Also waiting to see if there are any finish problems that creep up.
That's the only thing that's kept me from pulling the trigger on one. Loved the invasion so the rpm will have to be killer. Kinda wishing
it had alittle longer ata but if it shoots well for me that's what counts.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I must say I was surprised at the draw cycle for the IBO speed rating. As a whole I would put it in the top 3 or 4 at the show. Now if you are looking for speed alone, I would actually give it my number 1 pick of bows 350+ IBO. What I did not like, was the dump on the back end, the overall weight, and seen several of the Dampeners bearing balls come out while I was there. The cams also appear to not have much meat to them so hopefully they hold up to a little abuse. Did see a guy shoot one that flew right out of his hand and that was the first thing they looked at. Curious myself when the bows start to trickle in to actually shoot a 70# on the shelf to see if the draw is the same. The only reason I say that, I felt some bows were not the actual 70# they said they were. This is not referring to just Bowtech either.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> I must say I was surprised at the draw cycle for the IBO speed rating. As a whole I would put it in the top 3 or 4 at the show. Now if you are looking for speed alone, I would actually give it my number 1 pick of bows 350+ IBO. What I did not like, was the dump on the back end, the overall weight, and seen several of the Dampeners bearing balls come out while I was there. The cams also appear to not have much meat to them so hopefully they hold up to a little abuse. Did see a guy shoot one that flew right out of his hand and that was the first thing they looked at. Curious myself when the bows start to trickle in to actually shoot a 70# on the shelf to see if the draw is the same. The only reason I say that, I felt some bows were not the actual 70# they said they were. This is not referring to just Bowtech either.


Yeah the bows being 50 pounds or marked for different weights can be misleading.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

CamoFreak117 said:


> Well I'm back from the ATA Show and as soon as I jumped on AT I see a lot of people making false speculations about this bow. I shot the RPM multiple times on Monday and Tuesday. First off this does not feel like a speed bow. The draw cycle smoothly builds up the first 3 or 4 inches then the draw cycle turns into a draw that is smoother than the Experience. Its a very level cycle with no hump at the beginning or end. It also does not want to rip once you get out of the valley like the Insanity does. It has a standard OB valley. The shot feels like the Invasion. Just a pinch of buzz that can be taken out with a good stabilizer. This does not feel like a speed bow in any way. It is in my opinion a speed Experience. Very quiet as well. It will be fun to see everyone's true review in a month or so once they start arriving in shops.


my thoughts exactly cant wait for mine to get here


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I am not a bowtech fan and short and fast isn't my cup of tea but this bow did surprise me. Nothing like I was expecting for the speed. My only real issue was the plastic grip. Didn't care for that part at all and wonder what's under it and if side plates could be used. Sorry I somehow deleted my pics of the cams.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for the pic pbuck!! yeah that grip doens't look the greatest, I hope you can shoot atleast off the riser or side plates, but heard it will come off but no side plates tho.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

If that grip comes off, I bet someone could make some glue on side plates. Yeti?


----------



## Abflyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Was the RPM360 set at 70lbs? 

Just askin because a 60lb Insanity draw cycle feels like a target bow when compared to a 74lb Insanity.

If a 70lb RPM360 is as smooth as you say, I can very likely see one added to my pile . . .


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

They said it was 70# but I kinda think that was optimistic.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> If that grip comes off, I bet someone could make some glue on side plates. Yeti?


I actually like the grip on it


----------



## StoneChaser (Oct 13, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> The cams also appear to not have much meat to them so hopefully they hold up to a little abuse.


My biggest concern with the Insanity, Experience and now the RPM is the dinner plate cams with VERY little material. I hunt rugged terrain quite often, and I'm far from graceful. Last summer my bro shot with a guy that fell with his Experience at a 3D shoot. Folded the cam over into the limb and it was done.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

How does this compare to the full throttle? Anyone shoot both? This seems like it's super heavy at 4.5 lbs compared to other bows at 3.7-4....


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

bowtech2006 said:


> thanks for the pic pbuck!! yeah that grip doens't look the greatest, I hope you can shoot atleast off the riser or side plates, but heard it will come off but no side plates tho.


I am sure someone will doing some aftermarket sideplates or wood grips for them soon enuf.


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

StoneChaser said:


> My biggest concern with the Insanity, Experience and now the RPM is the dinner plate cams with VERY little material. I hunt rugged terrain quite often, and I'm far from graceful. Last summer my bro shot with a guy that fell with his Experience at a 3D shoot. Folded the cam over into the limb and it was done.


The cams on every bow are the weakest part of the bow. Nobody makes a cam that's gonna survive you falling on it.


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

I was talking to a guy here in NJ yesterday at the Garden Stat Deer Classic, he works at targeteers and he was saying that his boss went to the ATA and shot the RPM. He went on to tell me the draw was terrible and there was a lot of vibration and whatnot. It's hard to believe anyone these days for bows. They sell bowtech at their shop too and a lot of them. I have to check one out myself and be the judge I guess.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

NJ Predator said:


> I was talking to a guy here in NJ yesterday at the Garden Stat Deer Classic, he works at targeteers and he was saying that his boss went to the ATA and shot the RPM. He went on to tell me the draw was terrible and there was a lot of vibration and whatnot. It's hard to believe anyone these days for bows. They sell bowtech at their shop too and a lot of them. I have to check one out myself and be the judge I guess.


Yeah you should because the three different ones i shot were nice great draw and very very minimal hand shock if any


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

NJ Predator said:


> I was talking to a guy here in NJ yesterday at the Garden Stat Deer Classic, he works at targeteers and he was saying that his boss went to the ATA and shot the RPM. He went on to tell me the draw was terrible and there was a lot of vibration and whatnot. It's hard to believe anyone these days for bows. They sell bowtech at their shop too and a lot of them. I have to check one out myself and be the judge I guess.


 It's all so subjective. I thought the DC on my Admiral was horrible, others disagreed. 

I think the Dc on my Invasion is great except for the transistion into the valley. Others disagree.

I don't like 80% letoff. Others disagree.

When I seen the first video of the big guy shooting the RPM, the DC looked smooth. I watched the video of Ike shooting it and it looked like there was a hump at the end of the DC. 

You're right...It's so hrd to tell whats good and bad until you shoot one yourself.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah definitely got to shoot it for yourself. As far as how Ike appeared to draw the bow in his video, I'm not sure how other guys are but when I draw a bow back that I've never shot for the first time with a hinge, it's anything but smooth. I don't think things improve noticeably by the 5th shot either but that's just me.

As far as that grip goes, it definitely doesn't do much for me from an appearance stand point. It might feel just fine though. One thing is for sure, the guy that can crank out after market grips for this bow the fastest/soonest is going to make out pretty well.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

NJ Predator said:


> I was talking to a guy here in NJ yesterday at the Garden Stat Deer Classic, he works at targeteers and he was saying that his boss went to the ATA and shot the RPM. He went on to tell me the draw was terrible and there was a lot of vibration and whatnot. It's hard to believe anyone these days for bows. They sell bowtech at their shop too and a lot of them. I have to check one out myself and be the judge I guess.


That guy at targeteers is a quack. They won't let you shoot bows there. They only let you draw them back. The place is overpriced also. I will never go back there.


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm gonna try one at 60lb , I got CK & a D 350 so don't really won't 3 bows that look the same!! But I like liter bows , so I'm gonna take ugly as hell riser dampeners off ! What is there 18 ball barrings ! That's gotta bring it down to 4 lb? I'll put some bowjaxs limb dampeners on if needed ! If I don't like it I'll trade it for an expierence or C.-OD . This bow bow will be sought after so getting rid of it will be easy, that's why I'm rolling the dice!! I don't gamble but I bet that bow is gonna be bad ass!!!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

The "WIZARD" said:


> I actually like the grip on it


Even if it feels good, it looks cheap imo.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> Even if it feels good, it looks cheap imo.


 Gotta agree with ya.

If the grip was taken off ,the riser may not be shaped to good enough to shoot from.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Keith t said:


> Gotta agree with ya.
> 
> If the grip was taken off ,the riser may not be shaped to good enough to shoot from.


This is exactly what I'm thinking. It's going to take something custom to take the place of the full factory grip from what I can tell.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

now I gotta see if the RPM 360 is THAT MUCH better than the Insanity.....
Now days Insanity prices are falling and I can pick up a new one for under $750.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

bowtech2006 said:


> I have one on order for the wife in 50lbs, I can't get it for myself due to my longer draw but from the videos of the draw and some of the reviews it seem like a great bow. I just hope the wife can pull it at maxed out limbs. She can pull her elite answer with no problems for 30 shots.


 Let me know if she can't do it! I'm gonna buy one used if I buy one. Will have to go try one when they get to my local shop!


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

pseshooter84 said:


> How does this compare to the full throttle? Anyone shoot both? This seems like it's super heavy at 4.5 lbs compared to other bows at 3.7-4....


Its better in every area other than speed IMO The 70# RPM felt better than the 60# Full Throttle.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Keith t said:


> It's all so subjective. I thought the DC on my Admiral was horrible, others disagreed.
> 
> I think the Dc on my Invasion is great except for the transistion into the valley. Others disagree.
> 
> ...


This^^^^^^ I can hammer people all day long about how the Carbon Spyder Turbo is the smoothest shooting speed bow at 70#'s, blah blah blah but it may NOT be to someone else. I am certainly drinking the KoolAid :darkbeer::wink: but everyone is different.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

the "wizard" said:


> its better in every area other than speed imo the 70# rpm felt better than the 60# full throttle.


x2.......


----------



## Silentdraw13 (Jan 13, 2014)

CamoFreak117 said:


> Well I'm back from the ATA Show and as soon as I jumped on AT I see a lot of people making false speculations about this bow. I shot the RPM multiple times on Monday and Tuesday. First off this does not feel like a speed bow. The draw cycle smoothly builds up the first 3 or 4 inches then the draw cycle turns into a draw that is smoother than the Experience. Its a very level cycle with no hump at the beginning or end. It also does not want to rip once you get out of the valley like the Insanity does. It has a standard OB valley. The shot feels like the Invasion. Just a pinch of buzz that can be taken out with a good stabilizer. This does not feel like a speed bow in any way. It is in my opinion a speed Experience. Very quiet as well. It will be fun to see everyone's true review in a month or so once they start arriving in shops.


Thankyou I made a thread asking about this bow. My shop gets one early next week and it has my name on it. Thankyou


----------



## CoastGuardHatch (Sep 24, 2012)

Well today was a wild day. IMO, the 2012 Insanity is the best bow made. Shot everything from Bears, to Mathews to Hoyt and the Bowtech line always felt better. Not to say the others were bad! Needless to say, something happened to my bow after a custom set of strings were installed. They looked awesome to. I had a 60LB insanity and for some reason we could not tune it better than 54LBs. While trying to adjust the strings, something let loose. Bow went boom in my techs hands. She stands behind her work and her shop and apologized for the bow. She then opened up the 2014 Bowtech catalog and said pick a bow, "I am replacing your insanity with a new bow". Could not believe it. I lucked out and have the best bow shop in Southern New England by my side. At the end of the day, I was ordered a new 2014 RPM360 as replacement for my 2012 Insanity. Can't wait to get the RPM in my hands! Bowtech stands behind its product! Hands down!


----------



## VictorCabrera (Nov 2, 2013)

i ordered mine last week,i kinda wish i would have seen close up pics first.that handle looks pretty cheap and tacky.i didnt know the ball bearings just set in the rubber like that.it wouldnt take much to rub on some brush and lose one.i was about to pull the trigger on the experiance and got myself talked into the 360.ive heard good stuff about it but it was all bowtech people.we will see.ive owned bowtech for the last 10 years.


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

NJ Predator said:


> I was talking to a guy here in NJ yesterday at the Garden Stat Deer Classic, he works at targeteers and he was saying that his boss went to the ATA and shot the RPM. He went on to tell me the draw was terrible and there was a lot of vibration and whatnot. It's hard to believe anyone these days for bows. They sell bowtech at their shop too and a lot of them. I have to check one out myself and be the judge I guess.


My Brother in laws uncles best friends cousin shot one and he said it was ok.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I liked the bow, it was stiffer that what I am use to. I think I will just get a 60# instead of 70#, wish they made a 65#. 

Much different compared to the Full throttle. The FT I shot was a 28/50 and the RPM was a 27.5/70 and the Rpm pulled easier. The FT the last inch or 2 was the hump to get over imo. 

Bowtech has the speed with an inch more brace and a full 80% letoff. That has PSE scratching their heads. Just think of the RPM with a 5"brace it would be right there with the FT and it has better letoff.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

pointndog said:


> I liked the bow, it was stiffer that what I am use to. I think I will just get a 60# instead of 70#, wish they made a 65#.
> 
> Much different compared to the Full throttle. The FT I shot was a 28/50 and the RPM was a 27.5/70 and the Rpm pulled easier. The FT the last inch or 2 was the hump to get over imo.
> 
> Bowtech has the speed with an inch more brace and a full 80% letoff. That has PSE scratching their heads. Just think of the RPM with a 5"brace it would be right there with the FT and it has better letoff.


No 70lb bow will ever pull easier than a 50lb bow. The 50 LB bow could be pulling max weight all the way through the draw force curve and it would be easier to pull back then even the mildest 70 lb bow on the market.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I here it wants to dip forward like the insanity. I like how the invasion felt and didn't like how the insanity falls forward without a stabilizer. After you put a little weight out in front of the bow, I felt like I might shoot my toes off....lol
ANY WHO I hope when I get one in my hands it doesn't feel that way to me, because I would love to own one. If it falls forward like the insanity, unfortunately, it will be a no go for me.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Can someone explain the grip difference between the 360 and the experience?


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

pointndog said:


> I liked the bow, it was stiffer that what I am use to. I think I will just get a 60# instead of 70#, wish they made a 65#.
> 
> Much different compared to the Full throttle. The FT I shot was a 28/50 and the RPM was a 27.5/70 and the Rpm pulled easier. The FT the last inch or 2 was the hump to get over imo.
> 
> Bowtech has the speed with an inch more brace and a full 80% letoff. That has PSE scratching their heads. Just think of the RPM with a 5"brace it would be right there with the FT and it has better letoff.




I am interested in this bow, but I highly doubt it pulled better at 70 than a FT at 50.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

buckhunter1 said:


> I am interested in this bow, but I highly doubt it pulled better at 70 than a FT at 50.


Pulled much smoother. The FT has a hard finish to its draw cycle it us all at the end. 

I would rather shoot a 70 360 than a 50 FT


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a watchin.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

> tack09
> Just a watchin.


Yep.Me too.


----------



## fryedaddy (Apr 8, 2007)

CamoFreak117 said:


> Well I'm back from the ATA Show and as soon as I jumped on AT I see a lot of people making false speculations about this bow. I shot the RPM multiple times on Monday and Tuesday. First off this does not feel like a speed bow. The draw cycle smoothly builds up the first 3 or 4 inches then the draw cycle turns into a draw that is smoother than the Experience. Its a very level cycle with no hump at the beginning or end. It also does not want to rip once you get out of the valley like the Insanity does. It has a standard OB valley. The shot feels like the Invasion. Just a pinch of buzz that can be taken out with a good stabilizer. This does not feel like a speed bow in any way. It is in my opinion a speed Experience. Very quiet as well. It will be fun to see everyone's true review in a month or so once they start arriving in shops.


but at its max draw length of 30" its a whole different story... I shoot a 30" draw and the draw cycle is the worst of any bow i've ever owned, but, with the modules and string stops set for less than 30" draw its draw cycle is amazing in my opinion... i bought my bow after shooting two different ones set at 29". i was amazed at the smoothness for such a high speed bow, but when i got home and set it up at 30" there is an extreme hump very near the end of full draw. I love bowtech and think their technology is top notch, but i am uncertain if i will keep my RPM, an "RPM XL" would have been a better choice for me if they had made one. The cam in its max position is extremely rough, but an XL model that goes to say 32", but set to 30" wouldnt have the same effect since the cam wouldnt be at its max rotation at full draw. I really hate to get rid of the bow, but im not sure i cant deal with the draw cycle at 30". Not sturing anything up, just stating my opinion and experience from my bow set for a 30" draw.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

fryedaddy said:


> but at its max draw length of 30" its a whole different story... I shoot a 30" draw and the draw cycle is the worst of any bow i've ever owned, but, with the modules and string stops set for less than 30" draw its draw cycle is amazing in my opinion... i bought my bow after shooting two different ones set at 29". i was amazed at the smoothness for such a high speed bow, but when i got home and set it up at 30" there is an extreme hump very near the end of full draw. I love bowtech and think their technology is top notch, but i am uncertain if i will keep my RPM, an "RPM XL" would have been a better choice for me if they had made one. The cam in its max position is extremely rough, but an XL model that goes to say 32", but set to 30" wouldnt have the same effect since the cam wouldnt be at its max rotation at full draw. I really hate to get rid of the bow, but im not sure i cant deal with the draw cycle at 30". Not sturing anything up, just stating my opinion and experience from my bow set for a 30" draw.


I agree with this 100%. When I first got my RPM it was set ay 29" and 70#. I shot it a few times just to get the feel of it. I normally don't buy 70# bows but I got a great deal on it and was going to turn it down anyways. So I set the modules to 29.5" with the bow maxed out. Just 1/2" and the bow was a different animal. The hump was very pronounced,I couldn't imagine it @ 30". I ended up with the modules @ 29" with the draw stops moved up a number. Love it.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm a 30" draw also. I have found that most bows that max out at 30" draw will have that hump at the end. Of course some worse than others. I liked the 360s draw when I shot it but I think it was 28 or 29" draw. My chill r draw at 30 also has more of a hump than the lesser lengths.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

fryedaddy said:


> but at its max draw length of 30" its a whole different story... I shoot a 30" draw and the draw cycle is the worst of any bow i've ever owned, but, with the modules and string stops set for less than 30" draw its draw cycle is amazing in my opinion... i bought my bow after shooting two different ones set at 29". i was amazed at the smoothness for such a high speed bow, but when i got home and set it up at 30" there is an extreme hump very near the end of full draw. I love bowtech and think their technology is top notch, but i am uncertain if i will keep my RPM, an "RPM XL" would have been a better choice for me if they had made one. The cam in its max position is extremely rough, but an XL model that goes to say 32", but set to 30" wouldn't have the same effect since the cam wouldn't be at its max rotation at full draw. I really hate to get rid of the bow, but I'm not sure i cant deal with the draw cycle at 30". Not stirring anything up, just stating my opinion and experience from my bow set for a 30" draw.


I pull a 30" too, but only at 53# and I know what you mean. I had mine on a draw board last night and I don't think I saw it go under 50# the whole way back. Terribly out of time and waiting for my press to come in so I can move things. Might check your draw stops. My bottom one is hitting first and is about torn up when it falls into the wall.


----------



## fryedaddy (Apr 8, 2007)

#40Fan said:


> I pull a 30" too, but only at 53# and I know what you mean. I had mine on a draw board last night and I don't think I saw it go under 50# the whole way back. Terribly out of time and waiting for my press to come in so I can move things. Might check your draw stops. My bottom one is hitting first and is about torn up when it falls into the wall.


yeah, you need to add/subtract twists from the cables to get the stops the hit at the same time. Sometimes your arrow rest can effect the timing, if its a drop away with a cord on the down cable thats too tight. Pretty easy fix for your bow shop, or if you have your own press. I have my own press and its sometimes just a half twist to fix.


----------

